# Topics > Pet tech > Robotic cat toilets >  Circle Zero, zero-odor self-cleaning litter box, Pluto electronics, Gyeongsangnam-do, Korea

## Airicist

plutostory.com

youtube.com/channel/UCixBHJMml27vAbJb_aE4Mdg

facebook.com/Circle-0-Smart-Litter-Box-for-cat-107417970916751

"Circle Zero: Zero-Odor Self-Cleaning Litter Box" on Indiedogo

----------


## Airicist

Circle Zero | zero-odor self-cleaning litter box

May 13, 2020




> Never scoop litter again - ever. Circle Zero is a fully automatic robot that scoops & rakes waste just minutes after your cat leaves.

----------

